# Removable Lcd Tv Mount



## TwoElkhounds

I have been trying to figure out a good way to mount an LCD TV in my 25RSS for the past year. I wanted a TV mount that made it easy to remove the TV when the rear bunk was pushed in. I originally was thinking of using one of the standard TV mounts you can find at places like Walmart and modify it to allow easy removal. I could not come up with a clean solution that would satisfy me.

Walking through Camping World a few weeks ago, I stumbled on a removable TV mount made by Thule. The TV mount has a spring loaded clip on the articulating arm. This clip attaches to a mount that you fasten to the wall using screws and a strong marine adhesive. It is the perfect removable LCD TV mount. I can now easily take the TV down when we travel and put back up when we arrive at out destination. Here is a link to the mount.

I was so pleased that I decided to install a mount outside the trailer, along with a cable connection and a power outlet to our inverter. We dry camp frequently in the fall and we like to watch football. To install the cable connection outside, I used a cable splitter. I installed the splitter inside the cabinet behind the drawers. I drilled a hole in the trailer and installed the cable box connector cover. For power, I used the existing power outlet on the trailer. I replaced the trailer receptacle with a standard household receptacle. These receptacles allow you to isolate the two plugs and feed them from different sources simply by breaking off a couple tabs. I did this and connected one side of the plug to the trailer's 120VAC, the other side of the outlet is connected to the inverter. I am now ready for football season, whether I have power or not!!

Here is the TV inside the trailer.




























Here is the mount outside the trailer. The cable connection is installed directly above the power outlet. The existing power outlet has both a shore power connection and an inverter connection. I simply select the appropriate outlet when I plug in.


----------



## jasonrebecca

I wish I would have thought of that.
I have to take the mount off with mine.
Good job and a great idea!


----------



## mmblantz

That's swwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeet. Seems to be just what I have been looking for. Did you use a backer plate to reinforce the inside of the cabinets? What kind of fasteners for the outside mount? --Mike


----------



## Williams Family

That is nice. I bought one last week and am going to install it this weekend. I like the removable one though. I may return my.

Did you brace the inside of the cabinet? Or did you put the screws into the shelf on the inside?


----------



## TwoElkhounds

mmblantz said:


> That's swwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeet. Seems to be just what I have been looking for. Did you use a backer plate to reinforce the inside of the cabinets? What kind of fasteners for the outside mount? --Mike


The side of our cabinet is 5/8 inch solid particle board, plenty strong to hold the TV. I did not reinforce.

The mounting plates are quite slick. They come in two pieces, a backing plate and the mounting clamp (anchor pod). The backing plate has two threaded studs about 3/4" inch long on the back. You drill holes in the cabinet or trailer wall to line up with these studs. You then use the marine adhesive provided with the kit to basically glue the backing plates to the wall. There are a couple of small screws that allow you to tack the backing plate in place. The adhesive is very strong and waterproof and sticks to everything. The mounting plate (anchor pod) then screws into the threaded studs on the anchor plate. Once the adhesive dries, it is strong enough to hold up the TV. Simple and effective.

DAN


----------



## nekkoddd

Very cool, I saw those at Camping World a couple of months ago and had them in my hand. But, I put them back on the shelf. I have a 2008 23KRS and it came with a Orion Old style CRT w/DVD and I want to upgrade. Thanks for sharing this with the group, it is very valuable to have info fellow Outbackers are willing to share for us newer folks.

Question for you, is the outside plug in socket dual power source from the factory? Or did you make it dual source, sorry I did not understand.

I am hoping the cable is behind or under the table seat. Does anyone know where the cable can be tapped in on the 23KRS?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## TwoElkhounds

nekkoddd said:


> Very cool, I saw those at Camping World a couple of months ago and had them in my hand. But, I put them back on the shelf. I have a 2008 23KRS and it came with a Orion Old style CRT w/DVD and I want to upgrade. Thanks for sharing this with the group, it is very valuable to have info fellow Outbackers are willing to share for us newer folks.
> 
> Question for you, is the outside plug in socket dual power source from the factory? Or did you make it dual source, sorry I did not understand.
> 
> I am hoping the cable is behind or under the table seat. Does anyone know where the cable can be tapped in on the 23KRS?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Cable connection was quite simple in my case. I simply removed the cable output from the Wingard signal amplifier, installed the splitter, then ran one of the splitter outputs to the existing trailer cable connection and the other to the ouside outlet. On the 25RSS, all these connections are all in the cabinet right where they need to be.

The power outlet thing is a bit tough to explain, I will try again. The standard outlet in your home or on your Outback has two plugs in the receptacle (you can plug in two appliances into the one receptacle). The outlet has these two plugs on the receptacle connected so that one power source (wire connection) can be used to supply power to both plugs.

The plugs supplied on your Outback differ from the standard plug that is used in your house. The plug in the Outback has the two plugs connected with no way to isolate them from one another. However, a standard household plug allows you to remove two small metal tabs that will isolate the plugs from each other. These tabs are located on the side of the receptacle. You can remove these tabs with a set of pliers, which effectively makes each plug on the receptacle independent.

To provide two power sources (Trailer AC and Inverter) I removed the receptacle that came with the Outback and replaced it with a standard household outlet. I removed the tabs on the receptacle as described above and wired one of the plugs to the trailer AC, the other to the inverter. Be advised that I also had to add a plastic electrical box to mount the new receptacle. The reason for this is that the standard outlet in the Outback includes an integrated electrical box, so when you remove the outlet, you need to add the stand alone plastic electrical box. I used a shallow box made for a mobile home, purchased at Lowes. It mounts in the wall, just like a home electrical box.

Some pictures would help, but I am on vacation and have limited access to this sort of stuff.

I hope this helps.

DAN


----------



## ED_RN

Very cool set up.


----------



## nekkoddd

I appreciate the response.

thanks again,

Mike


----------



## Mike brady

Used the same mount on mine, but having trouble keeping the tv level. Always seems to tilt slightly. Any pointers to keep this from happening/


----------



## birddog74

Drink more beer!


----------



## z06

Our 230rs came with a removable mount and outsise mount from factory. Is this something Keystone added recently?


----------



## Sayonara

Nice job!! you did some really cool stuff with this.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Mike brady said:


> Used the same mount on mine, but having trouble keeping the tv level. Always seems to tilt slightly. Any pointers to keep this from happening/


I assume you mean the pivot point on the bracket that mounts to the TV? There should be a plastic cover over the pivot joint that can be removed. Under the cover there is a bolt and nut that can be tightened to adjust the tension in the joint. You need to tighten this bolt. This will fix your problem.

DAN


----------



## Mike brady

Thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## Husker92

A clever little theft ripped my factory mounted TV from the wall. I just picked up this thule mount to replace the stolen mount.

Does anyone have any tips on mounting the smart pods into the wall? Can anyone suggest some anchors?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Nice job Dan! That is exactly my next mod.... question though- what size inverter do you use? I am looking at permantly mounting one in my front compartment, but have been puzzled at the array of different wattages.... currently looking at a 450 watt unit, for $40 at Radio Shack.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Nice job Dan! That is exactly my next mod.... question though- what size inverter do you use? I am looking at permantly mounting one in my front compartment, but have been puzzled at the array of different wattages.... currently looking at a 450 watt unit, for $40 at Radio Shack.


I purchased a 1000 Watt model from an industrial supply company. Cost was about $250, but it is more substantial than the consumer models. I also have a 850 Watt model that I bought from Sears (Craftsman). This is a pretty nice little unit for the money, about $80 as I recall.

Personally, I would go no smaller than 850 Watts. This way you can have enough power to run a flat screen TV and a couple laptops at the same time. That way you can watch the news and use your computer at the same time. If you bite the bullet and go with the 1000 Watt version, you can even run a small coffee maker or a blender (for those adult beverages you may want to make).

When you install the inverter, look for a location right next to your converter. You need to run a fairly substantial 12VDC wire to support the load (8 AWG minimum for 850 Watts). If your setup is like mine, your converter will have a spare +12VDC lug you can use. There will also be a ground bus behind the converter with spare lugs. You can use these to connect the large DC cable to the inverter. My DC cable run ended up only being about 1 foot!! I then bought a 10 foot long appliance cord and plugged this into the 120VAC outlet of the inverter. I ran this cord to an outlet I installed in a convenient location on the cabinet edge and wired up the cord from the inverter to the outlet. I used a black colored outlet to signify that it is a stand alone AC source from the inverter. I also tapped off this inverter outlet for my outside 120VAC connection I describe in an above post. When we need inverter power, we just plug into these easily accessible outlets. Nice, clean, and easy.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Husker92 said:


> A clever little theft ripped my factory mounted TV from the wall. I just picked up this thule mount to replace the stolen mount.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on mounting the smart pods into the wall? Can anyone suggest some anchors?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sorry to hear about your TV. Was the TV stolen while you were camping or was it stolen while in storage?

I don't think you need an anchor as long as you have a moderately sized TV. The adhesive they provide with the pods is quite strong. I just drilled the holes in the walls and cabinets to accommodate the metal post on the mounting pods and installed as directed. Be generous with the adhesive and you should be OK.

I was also a bit concerned about strength initially, but after installing the pods and using them, I feel pretty confident the mounts are plenty strong enough to hold my TV.

DAN


----------



## Husker92

" Was the TV stolen while you were camping or was it stolen while in storage?"

It was stolen while in storage


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Husker92 said:


> " Was the TV stolen while you were camping or was it stolen while in storage?"
> 
> It was stolen while in storage


I figured as much. Nice thing about this TV mount is that you can just unclip the TV and bring it home with you. Even though we store our trailer on our property, we still bring in the TV when the trailer is parked. The trailer TV now doubles as the kitchen TV when we are home. No need to remove the mount, we just leave it on.

Hope this all works out for you.

DAN


----------



## Paul W.

Great looking idea! I was wondering how large your television is and if it is able to swing around enough to be seen from the couch? I am a little concerned that the arm is too short to accept a 22 inch TV without partially blocking the cabinet door.


----------



## DVL

Sorry to hear about your loss.

Awesome TV mount, I will buy one--too bad the TV isn't blue tooth or something--love to lose the cables.

Dave


----------

